# Arashiyama/takenoko stone



## labor of love (Aug 20, 2018)

I’m curious what this stone is good for. Do people like the edge? Does it cut fast at all? Does it clog? Is it best used as a synth polisher? I’ve owned kitayama in the past, how does it compare? Do you prefer jnats over it?
Just looking for a little conversation on the subject. 
Thanks.


----------



## Grunt173 (Aug 21, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I’m curious what this stone is good for. Do people like the edge? Does it cut fast at all? Does it clog? Is it best used as a synth polisher? I’ve owned kitayama in the past, how does it compare? Do you prefer jnats over it?
> Just looking for a little conversation on the subject.
> Thanks.


Well Labor,your wish is my command.I just bought one out of curiosity because I had read how nice it is.Yes,I know,I have a Syn Natural and a Rika 5k and I only used the Arashiyama for the first time last night because I only got it yesterday but just one time and I think I really like it too,of course,it just might be a little redundant to what I already have but the edge it gave me on my Blue 1 blade was a good one and I could do that fancy tomato slice without holding the tomato.The stone seems to have good feedback and it was easy to find my edge.It slurried up nicely with a yellow mud and put me in mind of when I used to play in the mustard when I was a baby.Yes,I can remember that but can't remember yesterday.Oh and speaking of mustard yellow,I even thought of that yellow yukkie baby food that nobody liked. I used to feed my daughter that stuff and I almost lost my dinner.If you can get pass all that then you will enjoy the stone.I did.Like me,I am sure you already have many stones that you like and do the job and really,the Rika 5k is such a wonderfully nice stone we could probably just be as happy stopping with it for our kitchen knives,but no,we always have to explore,at least,I do.Now I did think it cut fast and no,I didn't find it clogging up either and it also left my edge a mirror polish.Maybe other's will chime in but my one time review is all I have for the moment but I plan to use it more and more when I feel like taking my edge that far.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Aug 21, 2018)

That's my favorite 6k synth. It is fast, leaves some good teeth (for a 6k) and clogs just a little bit, but nothing major. At this point i usually favor jnats, but it is a great option on the synth arsenal, specially if you don't like/use jnats. I would use it before kitayama 8k.


----------



## dafox (Aug 21, 2018)

How does it compare to the JKI synthetics natural?


----------



## Grunt173 (Aug 21, 2018)

dafox said:


> How does it compare to the JKI synthetics natural?


I believe that the Syn Natural is around 4k-5k and leave you with a nice toothy edge.It has good feedback as well and is an enjoyable stone to use and often times,finish on.The Arashiyama is a 6k to 8k stone so it is different and leaves you with a little refiner edge,if that's what you want.


----------



## bruce8088 (Aug 21, 2018)

The Arashiyama is very very good as a 6k stone, I use it before I jump to fine jnats. It is supposed to be similar to a Kitayama in feel. Gives great fine yet toothy edges to superb steels like a Fujiwara.


----------



## valgard (Aug 21, 2018)

Very good 6K stone IMO, fast cutting at 6K, super nice feedback, edge is good but I don't really use 6K synthetic edges as I prefer to put a Jnat edge at this point. Useful stone in a polishing progression but definitely a good one for sharpening. Like you would expect from a soaker with a nice feedback it dishes relatively quickly but not really a major problem in my experience. I like to think of it as the 6K version of the king hyper in how it feels and behaves (maybe a bit more dish resistant).


----------



## labor of love (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys. By all means keep the conversation going if you want but I’m sold on it.


----------



## lemeneid (Aug 21, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Well Labor,your wish is my command.I just bought one out of curiosity because I had read how nice it is.Yes,I know,I have a Syn Natural and a Rika 5k and I only used the Arashiyama for the first time last night because I only got it yesterday but just one time and I think I really like it too,of course,it just might be a little redundant to what I already have but the edge it gave me on my Blue 1 blade was a good one and I could do that fancy tomato slice without holding the tomato.The stone seems to have good feedback and it was easy to find my edge.It slurried up nicely with a yellow mud and put me in mind of when I used to play in the mustard when I was a baby.Yes,I can remember that but can't remember yesterday.Oh and speaking of mustard yellow,I even thought of that yellow yukkie baby food that nobody liked. I used to feed my daughter that stuff and I almost lost my dinner.If you can get pass all that then you will enjoy the stone.I did.Like me,I am sure you already have many stones that you like and do the job and really,the Rika 5k is such a wonderfully nice stone we could probably just be as happy stopping with it for our kitchen knives,but no,we always have to explore,at least,I do.Now I did think it cut fast and no,I didn't find it clogging up either and it also left my edge a mirror polish.Maybe other's will chime in but my one time review is all I have for the moment but I plan to use it more and more when I feel like taking my edge that far.


I have a different experience from you with the stone. I use it mainly as a splash and go and it doesn't produce as much mud nor does it give much feedback. That said, it does quick work with all my knives and produces a good deal of sharpness on the knives I've used them on without much effort or progression needed. All I do is go from a 1k Shapton Kuromaku to the Arashiyama thats it. Then a quick cleanup of the edge with 1 micron diamond paste on leather after every meal prep session and my knives just keep going and going. My fav finishing stone so far (don't use jnats).


----------



## valgard (Aug 21, 2018)

lemeneid said:


> I have a different experience from you with the stone. I use it mainly as a splash and go and it doesn't produce as much mud nor does it give much feedback. That said, it does quick work with all my knives and produces a good deal of sharpness on the knives I've used them on without much effort or progression needed. All I do is go from a 1k Shapton Kuromaku to the Arashiyama thats it. Then a quick cleanup of the edge with 1 micron diamond paste on leather after every meal prep session and my knives just keep going and going. My fav finishing stone so far (don't use jnats).


Arashiyama is a soaker. You can see the water being sucked super fast, I have absolutely no idea how you can bear to use the stone splash and go, you are basically sharpening on a dry stone if you don't soak it.


----------



## lemeneid (Aug 21, 2018)

valgard said:


> Arashiyama is a soaker. You can see the water being sucked super fast, I have absolutely no idea how you can bear to use the stone splash and go, you are basically sharpening on a dry stone if you don't soak it.


I've never seen the stone soak up water that fast and was always told to either splash and go or permasoak. Usually after a dip for 2 mins its ready to go and doesn't absorb any more water. My kitchen workspace is usually wet after sharpening.
On the other hand, my shapton kuromaku drinks water like a camel and I can never get it to absorb enough water.


----------



## valgard (Aug 22, 2018)

lemeneid said:


> I've never seen the stone soak up water that fast and was always told to either splash and go or permasoak. Usually after a dip for 2 mins its ready to go and doesn't absorb any more water. My kitchen workspace is usually wet after sharpening.
> On the other hand, my shapton kuromaku drinks water like a camel and I can never get it to absorb enough water.


Just had another person tell me he also uses it as splash and go, mine definitely needs a soak before use or it's pretty annoying and feels horrible.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 22, 2018)

I've alway used mine splash n go and water pools on top of it after about 30 sec.


----------



## valgard (Aug 22, 2018)

OK, I'm obviously the odd duck on this one .


----------



## Grunt173 (Aug 22, 2018)

valgard said:


> OK, I'm obviously the odd duck on this one .


Humm,me too,the first time I used it,I was surprised that it acted more like a splash and go instead of a soaker.A further second use yesterday proved the same.Being skeptical,I lapped the surface good with the Atoma 140 just in case there was a crust on it.All that I needed was a squirt bottle to spray and get it going and the water just seemed to lay on top.To create a good slurry,I used my mini diamond plate and worked up a nice mud while sharpening.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 22, 2018)

FYI, it's a resinod based stone so treat it accordingly... you can use it as splash and go or you can soak it, but if you soak it (which I prefer by far) you need to be aware of the downsides


----------



## zizirex (Sep 5, 2018)

JBroida said:


> FYI, it's a resinod based stone so treat it accordingly... you can use it as splash and go or you can soak it, but if you soak it (which I prefer by far) you need to be aware of the downsides



Yep, my Arashiyama cracked and split into 2 pieces when I moved to Vancouver due to dry weather. I use it as SnG but it drinks a lot of water during the sharpening and after using it, I dry it on a rack and it starts to develop a crack and after that, **** happens. After I glued it to glass, I just permasoak it.

It is a wonderful stone though.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 1, 2019)

Finally picked up an arashiyama. I used it for the first time but as a splash and go. Wasn’t too impressed.
I was relieved to find this thread again and realize that it can be permasoaked.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Feb 1, 2019)

I am in a similar position.
However, I believe my reluctance to soak the Arashiyama has something to do with the warnings against soaking the Kitayama -- If memory serves, the 8k was said to contain magnesium salts which could dissolve. But now I am not sure if perhaps I did not trust some account of the subject which I should have regarded with greater skepticism.


labor of love said:


> Finaly picked up an arashiyama. I used it for the first time but as a splash and go. Wasn’t too impressed.
> I was relieved to find this thread again and realize that it can be permasoaked.


I think it would be most interesting to read your impressions if you do dunk the 6k.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 1, 2019)

Knife2meatu said:


> I am in a similar position.
> However, I believe my reluctance to soak the Arashiyama has something to do with the warnings against soaking the Kitayama -- If memory serves, the 8k was said to contain magnesium salts which could dissolve. But now I am not sure if perhaps I did not trust some account of the subject which I should have regarded with greater skepticism.
> 
> I think it would be most interesting to read your impressions if you do dunk the 6k.


If you look earlier in this thread you’ll notice both valgard and Jon mention that it’s fine to soak it, and even preferred(both of them are definitely stone authority figures) I’ll let you know the difference it makes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2019)

Arashiyama / Takenoko is a synthetic stone containing particles broken down from natural stone. I personally recommend this stone for customers looking for synthetic finisher for laminated carbon steel with single bevel edge (chisels and plane blades for example) Not much as the full on natural finisher, it will give nice micro serrations on the edge. For knives, I tend to use their other finishing stone Kitayama more than this. Please note this is strictly my personal opinion.

When I visited Imanishi Seito (brand owner), one of their men explained to me that this is a splash and go stone, not soaking. While soaking might make the stone easier to release more slurry, all it's doing is making the bond of particles weaker. Plus, you don't want uncontrolled overflow of slurry release anyways when finishing.

Kou


----------

